# Coldwater Bass Club 2012 Season



## DOBCAngler

*Coldwater Bass Club
2012 Season*

2012 Schedule

October 6th Lake Varner
October 20th Horton*
November 3rd High Falls
November 17th Hickory Log Creek**
December 1st Stone Mountain
December 15th Juliette
December 22 or 29th CWBC Classic

* Substitute lake will be JW Smith if Horton is not usable.
** Substitute lake will be Lathem if Hickory Log is not usable
Any substitution will be announced at the prior tournament giving a 2 week notice for the change.

Entry fee is $30 per man per tournament ($60 2 man team) + $30 per man club dues (pay once)

1st place teams at each event will receive trophies. 

Season points champions will also receive trophies as well as a pair custom & personalized CWBC fishing jerseys and a pair of CWBC personalized BPS Crankn’ Sticks.

Season points runner-up will receive a pair of tackle packs.

We will pay out for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place in points for the season.

CWBC classic will consist of the top 10 in points and will pay 1st, 2nd and 3rd place finishers.


Club officers
President - Matt Perron
Weigh Master - Charlie Dick
Webmaster - Dick Perron

Contact Matt Perron with any questions.  404-667-2118 or mp21audio@aol.com 

www.coldwaterbassclub.webs.com​


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Not a bad looking Cold Water schedule, at all. I'm sure that T.J and I, will see you guys at a few events.

Good luck with the season.


----------



## Steve78

Looks good Matt!! I'm sure I will make some tourneys, gonna be nice to just show up and fish...I know you will do a great job with the club prez!


----------



## DOBCAngler

Looks like two of the lakes will change.  Once final approval is made I will announce them.  We may be the first trail to ever hold a tournament at one of these new lakes.

We will also be recognizing the big fish of the year for the 2012 season.  Details on that later.


----------



## tyjohnston

love the schedule as long as julliette stays on there.


----------



## ugabowhunter

Great looking schedule! I hope my Dad and I can do the season. I am going back to college, so my weekends should be free. If we do the whole season, let me know if my dad or i can help with anything...pictures, weigh-in, etc.

Robby Hardy


----------



## DOBCAngler

Thanks for the offer Robby.  I am going to need someone to take care of the media for the website.  I will keep you in mind for weigh in photos.

Ty, Juliette is iffy at this time.  There are a couple of options that have open up so time will tell on that one.  Hopefully you and your dad can come out and fish.


----------



## DOBCAngler

Updated a few things.  I have had a lot of good feedback and it looks like we are going to have a real good turn out for this season.


----------



## DOBCAngler

Updated some of the prizes as well as a new and FINAL schedule.


----------



## tyjohnston

sounds awesome! i will definitly be at a few events if not the whole season.


----------



## bayoubetty

looks good!!


----------



## DOBCAngler

We will be implementing something new this year.  If you would only like to fish one of our tournaments you will only have to pay a $10.00 per man membership instead of the $30.00 per man membership.  If you would like to continue fushing the trail you will have to pay the additional $20.00 per man at your next tournament.  Hopefully this gives some people the opportunity to come out and fish with us.

Also Anglers Warehouse is back on board for a 2nd season.  Anglers is doing something different for the upcoming season.  Rather than a first place team receiving $40 in gift cards the 1st-3rd place teams will be receiving discount cards good for one month.  Any purchase during htis month will have this discount applied.  You can literally receive hundreds of dollars each tournament depending on how much you spend.  This is the time to get a big ticket item and get somewhere between 20-25% off.  IMO this is a better deal than getting $40.00 in free money since you can control how much or how little you receive.


----------



## Jim Lee

I will fish some. Everyone should know that Matt will put on a quality tournament!


----------



## DOBCAngler

Thank you Jim.  I will do my best to run this trail as professional as possible.  This isn't my first rodeo and I look forward to fishing with everyone.


----------



## Lick Skillet

I think im gonna join in this year! It sounds exciting!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

I bet that hickory log you will have a good turnout. The $10.00 one tx deal is a good thing. I am a deer hunter but might catch this one myself. good luck this year


----------



## DOBCAngler

Website has been updated with the 2012 schedule, new rules and contact info.  Another overhaul will happen when I get back from vacation.


----------



## DOBCAngler

Less than one month to go till opening day!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

And two weeks longer than that, til Horton ....


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

HAWGHUNNA said:


> And two weeks longer than that, til Horton ....



More like JW Smith...better pray for rain!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

J.W Smith is fine, too!


----------



## DOBCAngler

Horton will have to be an absolute no go to be cancelled.  If they have the ramp open I am going to do everything I can to keep this tournament.  The water is low but the fish are stacked thick.  Especially since Horton could have one of the greatest fish populations of all the small water lakes right now.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

Glad to hear it! There should be enough pickups to pull out anyone that gets stuck, and the rewards should be worth the effort!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Rattlin Rogue said:


> Glad to hear it! There should be enough pickups to pull out anyone that gets stuck, and the rewards should be worth the effort!



True that.

I think, I'll go drop my aqua weeds tomorrow


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Won't be long now! 

I'm not sure if TJ and I Will get to fish the full schedule, but we are gonna try. We are looking forward to starting a series, with a clean slate. We also look forward to seeing some of the anglers that we haven't fished with this year.

Good looking circuit Matt. Thanks for putting in the work that it took, to put it together, to give us a club to fish with this winter.

See y'all in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DOBCAngler

I would like to make an announcement regarding a change of leadership with CWBC.

After the first tournament at Varner I will be handing over control of the club to Donnie Boone and my father Richard Perron.  I feel very good about this decision.  Both individuals have run tournament trails or been involved in running them in the past.  Both individuals have been around the jon boat scene long enough to know most of the anglers and understand how things usually go.

I will be moving out of state next week and will no longer be able to run CWBC.  I know this is short notice but I have been trying for the past month to put something together that will keep the club running smoothly and I think I have found that.  

I hope to still see everyone at the Varner tournament on Saturday.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Matt, I've enjoyed your presence at a few tourneys over the last couple of years. I hate to hear that you are moving away, but, I wish you well, with your new location. I know, that your Dad and Donnie will look after the best interest of the CWBC. Again, you did a great job, at formatting the club this year. And I'm looking forward to joining.


----------



## DOBCAngler

Thank you Terry.  Sometimes in life you just need a change.  I hate the timing being what it is.  One of the my biggest concerns was leaving the club in good hands.  I believe that I have done that.

Maybe in the future I will be back but for the time being I will be 1200 miles away.  I have yet to meet anyone on the jon boats trails that I can honestly say I do not like.  I cannot say that about the big boat trails that I fished for years.  That says a lot about the people in all of the jon boats clubs around GA.


----------



## LIPS

Best wishes on your move!


----------



## Jim Lee

Congrats to Matt and Dick Perron for the win! Matt is moving to Yankeeville, so some of you guys should come out to fish now that the leading team is cut in half. Have a great adventure Matt!


----------



## GAbigdon

Good job Matt and Dick .Good luck Matt. Hope to see everyone at Horton on 10/20 . Going to check the ramp this week .


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Congats guys. Hope to make the next one. I had to keep my priorities in check this time.


----------



## DOBCAngler

Here are the results from the opening tournament at Lake Varner.

1st  Dick Perron/Matt Perron  9.42lbs  BF  4.72 lbs
2nd  Jeff Souza/Byron Smith  8.84 lbs
3rd  Jim Lee  8.02 lbs
4th  Donnie Boone/Vince Ross  5.11 lbs
5th  Wayne Wright  4.35  lbs
6th  Bobby Hood/Brent Cochran  2.39 lbs
7th  Josh Simpson/Logan Reynolds  1.73  lbs
8th  Chris Saunders  DNW
9th  Chris Shannon/Justin Cash  DNW
10th  Howard/Howie Knight  DNW


Here are the current points standings.

1st  Dick Perron/Matt Perron  114 pts
2nd  Jeff Souza/Byron Smith    93  pts
3rd  Jim Lee  91 pts
4th  Donnie Boone/Vince Ross   87 pts
5th  Bobby Hood/Brent Cochran  67  pts 
6th  Josh Simpson/Logan Reynolds  66 pts
7th  Wayne Wright   65 pts
8th  Chris Saunders  50 pts
9th  Chris Shannon/Justin Cash  50 pts
10th  Howard/Howie Knight  50 pts

THank you guys for coming out and hopefully we see more members as the season goes on.  It has been a pleasure fishing with you guys.  I am doing this in a rush as I am on the road in less than two hours.  Thanks again.


----------



## GAbigdon

Ok the coldwater bass tournament for October 20 at Horton is a go went today and had no problem putting the boat in ....So see you all there


----------



## Steve78

Website is updated!!

http://coldwaterbassclub.com/


----------



## Chris at Tech

Is Hickory Log Creek open for fishing?  I've been poking around looking for info on that and hadn't see anything.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Not telling anyone what to do (with all respect) but I would go ahead and make the call to fish your alternative. I do not think Hickory Log will be open until at the earliest after Thanks Giving or even first of December. There may not be enough water after ramp is built to launch a boat! The lake is 2.5 feet low and dropping being we are not getting any rain.


----------



## Jim Lee

High Falls this Saturday, is it at Buck Creek ramp?


----------



## Steve78

Yes, I am pretty sure they are launching from Buck Creek after talking to Donnie earlier this week Jim


----------



## GAbigdon

CWBC AT Highfalls Saturday the 3rd Buck Creek 7 till 3 come on out and have some fun .

                                                 See you all their


----------



## DOBCAngler

75 South. Exit 198 (High Falls State Park), turn left from off ramp. Turn left on Buck Creek Road, boat ramp on left when you cross over bridge.

Here are the directions to the ramp.  I did have a question on how to get there so here there are.


----------



## GAbigdon

Results posted for Hihfalls congrats to Mike Crowley and Jordan Calhoun for 1st with 18.59  Bobby Russell had 18.28 with big fish of 7.61


----------



## GAbigdon

CWBA will be at lake Lathem on 11/17 instead of Hickory Log .
 See you all their


----------



## Jim Lee

I think they open at 8 a.m.. Is this right.


----------



## GAbigdon

Yes opens at 8 maby a little befor...Would like for everyone to be their early to get the money and papper work out of the way
See you all their


----------



## GAbigdon

Address for Lathem..... Hollis Q. Lathem Reservoir
5436 Cowart Rd.
Dawsonville, GA 30534


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

Ready for Saturday to get here already!!


----------



## GAbigdon

Congratulations to Jim Lee for his win at lake Lathem and big fish


----------



## GAbigdon

CWBA Will be at Stone Moutain Saturday Dec-1 . See you all their


----------



## Jim Lee

Congrats to Donnie and Vince for a big win and big fish at Stone Mountain! About time!!


----------



## GAbigdon

Thanks Jim


----------



## DAWG1419

Congrats donnie


----------



## GAbigdon

Coldwater bass club will have our top 10 classic on the 29 of DEC. I will draw the lake on the 28 and post it here and will call all the numbers i have . See you all their


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

Congrats to the 2012 points Champions...Donnie and Vince!


----------



## DAWG1419

Donnies good 2 out of 3 seasons coldwater point champs


----------



## Steve78

DAWG1419 said:


> Donnies good 2 out of 3 seasons coldwater point champs



That's actually 2 out of 4, Bobby and Charlie were back to back champs...


----------



## DAWG1419

Steve78 said:


> That's actually 2 out of 4, Bobby and Charlie were back to back champs...



Opps i remember now  thanks


----------



## GAbigdon

Cold Waters top 10 well top 8 will be 
Donnie Boone Vince Ross
Jeff Souza Bryon Smith
Jim Lee
Josh Simpson Logan Reynolds
Howard Knight Howie Knight
Bobby Hood Brent Cohran
Dtick Parron Matt Parron
Chris Saunders

The  reason we only have 8 is in the rules. You must fish at least 3
tournaments to be eligible for the fish off...I will draw the lake Thursday and post here .And i will call all the numbers i have. I am drawing a day early so everyone has time to get their boats ready .
So do not go pre fish on Friday........Thanks


----------



## Gregin30052

Hmmmm...... Interesting.  Thumbs up man!


----------



## DOBCAngler

Just come out and fish High Voltage with us Chupp. lol


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

You can use my hat, if it speeds up the drawing, GBD!


----------



## GAbigdon

OK Men Varner it is, see you all their ...By 7am


----------



## Gregin30052

DOBCAngler said:


> Just come out and fish High Voltage with us Chupp. lol



I just want to do a couple here and there. Between our club, HD, and some BFLs I may meet my donation quota early next year! Ha!


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

Congrats to Dick and Matt Perron on the 2012 Classic win! Nice sack on a brutal day!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Congratulations


----------



## Bugpac

Way to go guys, I thought Matt moved to Yankeeville? FTR I'm a yankee


----------



## DOBCAngler

Long story short i am back living in ga.  Lol  Thanks guys, wish i could of fished the whole season.


----------

